# What to expect?



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

We are traveling to ND this Oct. - we wil be hunting NE of DL (half-way between DL and the Canadian border) and I was wondering if we can expect any upland birds that far north?? If so, which species? Thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You may find some covies of Sharptailed Grouse and if you get to the Pembina area or the Turtle Mountains in the wooded valleys, you may find Ruffed Grouse on the 10-year upswing! Good luck!

Sharpie Range in ND - http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/sharptail-map.gif
Ruffie Range in ND - http://gf.nd.gov/images/maps/ruffed-grouse-map.gif


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Hun numbers have actually been decent north near the border along stubblefield edges the last couple years. I don't know what they are like this year, but I will be hunting huns up along the border area between Rolla and the Rock Lake area the second weekend and I can post some results after that. Sharptails have been better than average in this area as well the last couple of years. Will find sharps up in that area along stubblefields near CRP as well as along willow stands up in that area. Most early mornings you can find a covey of huns along a gravel road. Sharps require willingness to wear off some boot leather! Even then a limit is unlikely many days as it isn't great hun country. I've tried my hand at ruffies a couple times in the Turtle Mountains with a couple solid points and a whirr of wings once in awhile, but have never bagged one or even had a shot.


----------

